# "Jacking mode" how turn on?



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it possible to turn on the " jacking mode" when the engine is turned off?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, I did it last week.


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

I believe you hold the air suspension and the adaptive damper button at the same time until it turns on.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Kevin's right...but it's notoriously tricky... and not necessarily very useful.

I find it works much more reliably if the engine is running, or has just run. Doing it cold hardly ever works on my two Phaetons. And when I've forgotten I've not had any problems anyway...

M


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

You do have to hold both buttons (ride height and damping) until a message appears.
Can be very tricky sometimes. 1 sometimes will get a Suspension Fault light that comes on, but will go away once you start driving.
From what I've heard, if a wheel is off the ground without "Jacking Mode" enabled, the suspension will exhaust all of it's air. This causes, when the car is lowered, to bottom out.
But I do agree with you here... I can never get the Jacking Mode to work if the engine is off and any door is open.

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never had any problems with turning it on, although I seem to recall that although it was in jacking mode, the icon didn't appear until I turned the ignition or the engine on, I don't remember which. The only reason I remember at all is because I recall being unsure as to whether it had turned on, and it had. Now I've lowered my suspension, I've had to get into a routine of putting it in High to get the jack under, so I tend to also remember to put it in jacking mode these days.

My driver's door was also definitely open when I did it! I'm not sure why you all apparently have difficulty with it! Lifting it without jacking mode also doesn't seem to be a problem on mine, although it does sometimes complain when lowered. The level fault workshop message appears if you start it with jacking mode still on.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

One thing that I have noticed while reading these forums is that how different Phaetons can be from one another!
I haven't had a problem when starting the car. I believe that the manual says that you can drive the car ahead at a slow speed to disable the jacking mode. But then again, I haven't lowered my car. Still at NAR spec. Maybe I have trouble with it because mine might of been built between shifts at the factory!  

-John


----------



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

I can not turn " Jacking mode" . I'm in the middle display the error " Fault Running Gear Workshop" . I can not start the engine . Is it possible to raise the car without locking the suspension ?. Second, how to unlock the chest with Park to Neutral? Is it possible to raise the car without locking the suspension ?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not sure why you are getting that fault, and why you can't start the engine. Does the code go away when you try to turn off Jacking Mode? 
You can raise the car without it, but it says in the manual that the car may fall off of the jack without using it. I imagine the reason for this is because all of the other wheels are getting raised up by the suspension.
I'm not sure as to what you mean by unlocking the chest, but as far as I know, there is no way to shift it unless the eked is ON, regardless of whether the engine is started or not. The transmission will act like it would when the engine is started.

-John


----------



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

I mean unlock gearbox


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, okay.
Just turn the key to on (not start, just on), and you can change the gears like you normally would.

-John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Maybe I have trouble with it because mine might of been built between shifts at the factory!


AFAIK, most operatives at the VW Transparent Factory are infallible.

Chris


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I love that commercial!


----------

